# Dostinex Cabergoline 0.5mg



## hannahDMP

Hello,

I'm after some advice urgently please. I had ec yesterday and had 38 eggs retrieved, my consultant prescribed me an 8 day course of cabergoline. I have since read on the leaflet, "you should also take care not to become pregnant for at least a month once you have stopped taking dostinex (cabergoline). " Can you please tell me why this is the case and by having taken one tablet last night, whether I have put myself at risk with this treatment?? My D/B said they wouldn't prescribe the drug if they weren't 100% sure of it, but they wouldn't print this in the advice for no reason. I am NOT putting myself at risk and having to go through more dreadful heartache. I understand I may be at risk of OHSS but is there no other way of dealing with it other than resorting to drugs?

Thanks in advance, Hannah


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Are they planning to do a ''freeze all'' on your embryos or continue with embryo transfer?
With 38 eggs you are potentially at very high risk of severe OHSS. I am sure they have explained this to you and what to look out for and they are going to monitor you closely.

If a pregnancy results from a OHSS cycle it can make it much worse and at my clinic if you had that many eggs they would freeze all and do an embryo transfer on a frozen embryo replacement cycle later on when your body has recovered.

You are right in saying that the advice is on the leaflet. Normally people take it for pituitary conditions and they would be advised to avoid for one month before conception to minimise any exposure to the baby. They have looked into exposed pregnancies, but without original data I am not sure how long into the pregnancy the embryos were exposed so it is difficult to comment on your 8 day course without more information.

I suggest you discuss this with your consultant again.


----------



## mazv

Just to add that the standard text books on the use of drugs in pregnancy do not highlight any major concerns if this drug is inadvertently used during pregnancy. It is a common treatment for hyperprolactineamia which can be a cause of infertility. In retrospective studies there are a small number of women who have become pregnant within one month of using this drug and there was no noted increase in problems (above the normal background rate) with the resulting pregnancies.

I don't have any knowledge of it as an off label treatment for OHSS so also can't comment on the dose/course you have been prescribed. As Hazel says you should discuss your treatment and any concrens directly with your consultant.

Maz x


----------



## hannahDMP

Thank you so much for your replies     

I phoned my clinic back and the consultant said, I was perfectly entitled not to take the medication so long as I was aware of the risk of OHSS and possible hospitalisation if I developed it. I told him after reading all the paraphernalia surrounding the drug, I wasn't happy to take the drug. He completely understood, but advised I keep drinking and see how I feel by egg transfer.
This cycle, I have donated half of the eggs to my recipient and kept half for myself...am hoping OHSS will stay away as long as I keep drinking plenty of fluids and rest up   

Thanks again for your replies, looks like I was right to question the drug and feel happier not taking it.

Hannah x x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You need to be aware of how to monitor yourself and when to seek help.

Yes you need to drink and rest, but you should drink to thirst and monitor fluid balance with the colour/volume of urine, not just drink water to excess. My clinic also advise you to eat salty snacks and eat protein foods regularly. I hope they have advised you on how much to drink and what ot eat.

You should monitor your urine output for colour and volume. The colour should be pale straw and the volume good and fairly frequent. If it is too dark or too little you need to drink more. If the volume is too little a few hours after upping fluids report this to your doctor. You should keep an eye on the measurements around your belly and your body weight and if either of these suddenly increase you should tell the doctor. If you feel short of breath or have any pains in your legs or chest seek medical help immediately.

You should also have someone around to keep an eye on any confusion or drowsiness. A friend of mine had severe OHSS and she had a very low sodium level with all the fluid she was drinking. She got so confused she didn't know she was ill and her husband had to take her to A+E.

Also watch your pain levels and any nausea/vomiting.

Hopefully it won't get too bad. If you are planning on an embryo transfer this cycle then you should ask for a scan prior to it looking for fluid around the ovaries.


----------

